# GermanAutoParts.com | C5 A6 Alternators *SPECIAL*



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

GermanAutoParts.com has special pricing on new 120 Amp Alternators for C5 Audi A6 and Allroad models. These units are either Bosch or Valeo brand. 
_*Please verify whether your current alternator is 120 amp or 140 amp. _










_Was:
$272.95_

*NOW:
$239.00*

*APPLICATIONS*

A6, 2.7L V6 Twin-turbo, all '00-04
A6, 2.8L V6 30V, all '99-01
Allroad, 2.7L Twin-turbo, '01-05​


----------

